# Cricket's first vet app.



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Cricket is going to the vet this weekend for her rabies shot and a small checkup. I'm also concerned about her scooting her rear on the floor. I read that can be a sign of anal gland problems so we are going to have vet check that also. I'm a little nervous about her reaction, but was comforted when my neighbor told me her grandmother said she did fine with them. I'm also nervous about how she will react to vet himself. Nervous Mommy's! Anyone else get nervous the first time you took your chi to the vet?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes. I wanted to be certain that each of my girls "checked out" fine and healthy.

I dose mine on Benadryl the day before, the day of and after rabies injections to help prevent a reaction. You may want to consider that as well.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I might need it for me lol. Actually I don't want to put her on it because she already has some allergies, and I want the vet to hear it. The benadryl may take those symptoms away. Otherwise that's not a bad idea.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, it makes me nervous too but hopefully everything is fine.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm always nervous when I take the "kids" to the vet, I feel bad cause they get so excited that we are going some where (they always act like they never get to go anywhere lol) then we pull up at the vet and I get the LOOK. The whole time I am always nervous that the vet is gonna find some horrible thing that I missed it's never happened but it still scares me.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That's what i'm scared of.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

What I would recommend, if this is the first time she's been vaccinated, is to stick around for maybe 15-20 mins or so after the appointment. Not saying ALL reactions happen in that short of time, but most of them do occur shortly after the vaccine is injected. And it can help loads if you're already/still at the vets should a reaction occur.
If she's otherwise healthy, you can ask that they vaccinate first (in the beginning of your appointment) so that instead of just sitting and waiting, they can do the rest of her physical exam. Most vets are more than willing to let you wait around a little while to ensure there aren't any problems, especially if its the first series! Good luck!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks cause that's a lot of what I was worried about, and the vet usually does the injection first. I remember after Frisco got his rabies, he would sleep most of the day. Even after we gave him the Frontline he would sleep. I just keep hearing horror stories about them and am worried. I've also noticed she was scooting quit a bit, when we first got her and even now. I tried expressing her glands myself but nothing came out and I'm scared she may have an impaction. I forgot to add, the house she was living in was a smokers house. Now I smoke, but not in the house. To me its nasty, and I never should have started. But I'm pretty sure that's where her sniffles are from but since she is going to the vet. I need to talk to him about it.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Lots of times when dogs get sleepy after vaccines it's not always because of the actual shot; but because they are tired out from all the excitement of going out and visiting the vet. I know after I go to the doc all I want to do is relax for the rest of the day lol. Do you have experience expressing anal glands?? It's not difficult but does take some skill. So maybe the vet will have better luck. Sometimes dogs scoot too just from a change in diet; if they have loose stools; etc. If she's still capable and producing bowel movements I wouldn't worry much about an impaction. My Kahlua will scoot her butt usually right before we go to bed. But she won't do it any other time; and her poo's are normal, and no other problems. Sometimes I think they just like a good ole butt scratchin' LOL.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

She is slightly constipated and has been since we got her. But she scoots after every time she goes. Which is in the morning and at night. Her area is a little swollen. Not bad, but I could just be worrying over nothing. lol


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Cricket did well yesterday. She is 3 lb, and when she got her shots she whimpered a bit, no reactions! She didn't even shiver like she does around ppl she doesn't know. I'm so proud of her.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Glad she did well and checked out healthy!


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

Glad she did so well ! My boy got a lump at the injection site and it was sore for a few days.


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

I always find it quite nerve wracking when i take mine to the vets and bombard them with questions lol
but I think its normal to be worried


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad she did well, she probably loved the extra doting on her too! Scooting their bottoms could also be because of tapeworms. Be sure to have a good look at her stools for little white stripes in it.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm glad Cricket did very well at the vet's. I would love to see a little 3 lb Chi in person. Venus is huge at 4 lbs, and my new one that I'm getting soon is a giant at around 6 lbs.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

qtchi said:


> I'm glad Cricket did very well at the vet's. I would love to see a little 3 lb Chi in person. Venus is huge at 4 lbs, and my new one that I'm getting soon is a giant at around 6 lbs.


My mom's chi is almost 10lbs. I asked her if he was full or not, apparently he is a full blooded chi just big.


----------

